# Lighting techniques



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Best lights to buy, creating the best lighting atmosphere for your haunt


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Search "Skull and Bone Lighting" on Google. His lighting design has been the home haunter standard for years now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.robertdbrown.com/haunt/

Click on "YardHauntLighting-SkullAndBone.pdf"


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The Best lights to buy aren't available at a store or online, You can make them yourself for a fraction of the cost. With the new generation of LED's you can really compete with other forms of lighting.

You are Very close to where NJ Hookerman make N take group meets every month. You should come check out a meeting. Good people and a ton of information.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, this isn't really a decorative technique - more of a scare technique. Bright flood lights provide great hiding places and scares. A properly positioned light (at about eye level facing the patron) + fog makes it impossible to see past the light. Directly behind the light is a great place to hide - you will be able to very clearly see the people coming your way and they will have no idea you're there.


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I will probably be doing that this year in my haunt.


----------

